# GASLOW GAS SYSTEM.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
We are planning to take our motorhome into Europe soon and are looking at the best alternatives for gas supply.
Can anyone give me info. on Gaslow refillable gas bottles and fitting etc.
Can bottles be refilled at garages selling LPG (PROPANE) and what fittings to fill are required. (UK AND EUROPE GARAGES)
Appretiate some advice
Regards,
Al.
:twisted:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Al, i have just done 8 weeks in Spain using the gaslow system and had no problems, even with refilling which can only be done at autogas filling stations NOT ordinary filling stations. These are few and far between and the ones i know of are at La Jonquera, Barcelona, Alicante and Murcia.

But having said that i only used around 19 ltrs of GLP and i carry 2 x 11kgs bottles with a total of 45 ltrs. France and Germany are no problem at all, in spain they will not fill an m/h or rv if it is not used for domestico only (not for running the engine) and it strictly against the law for them too do so, saying that i saw one being filled at Barcelona and it was for the engine.

If you go on the gaslow web site you can get all the info you will need, I had mine fitted at Brownhills Newark on the new m/h and it was one of our better choices, we would not be without it now.

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/

Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-22030-0-days0-orderasc-gaslow.html


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of installing a, say, single refillable 11kg cylinder system.
The only quote I have seen was for the automatic works for two cylinders. That price was about £500 which seemed to be a bit toop much for me.
Many thanks as always
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Alan 

Mine was approx £300 - one cylinder, manual changeover (with spare calor gas attached), includes both spare continental adaptors, fitted by agents in surrey.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

All prices for cylinders etc are on the Gaslow website.

If you are coming to Italy/France etc you will need the adaptors for the filling neck.

In basic terms, the filler on a UK pump is a bit like a UK lightbulb - called bayonet. Here is Italy, you need an adaptor - these are available from Gaslow.

Initial set up I suppose is quite pricey - but I put in 23 litres last week costing 13 euros. It is easy to use, to refill and convenient, but as mentioned already in the thread, LPG in Spain is not widely available. That might be an important factor for you.

My first van had the system installed by www.richardbaldwinmotorhomes.co.uk and this van was attended to by www.clevelandmotorhomes.co.uk

I have two 11 kg cylinders, meaning I have about 44 litres of LPG at my disposal. I operate the system with one cylinder "open" (ON) and the other closed (OFF). As soon as the first one runs out, I simply close that one and open the other. I then make an effort to go and top up.

Since refilling, I am now operating the heating on gas only - just to see how it lasts etc. Certainly my electricity usage has dopped sharply.

I like the system for its' convenience, but I do not mind admitting I would not feel confident handling Calor bottles.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I fitted in my previous van, 1x11Kg & 1(?)6Kg Gaslow cylinders along with the auto changeover valve & filler system . . . I bought the parts & cylinders at a local caravan accessories shop for about £180 & following the instructions didn't have any problems at all in fitting it, its not rocket science - just common sense and double checking the pipes & joints, the most demanding part was drilling out the circular hole in the van wall to accept the filler cap but done it by drilling 30 odd small holes in a circle and then filing the rough edges down to the filler cap size - worked a treat.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

This is a price comparison thing I posted a while ago. It might be helpful...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19503-comparison.html

Russell


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry, slight thread hi-jack.

Does anyone know how many litres of gas fit into an 11 Kg bottle ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave

Not absolutely sure but I seem to recall a posting which said as a rule of thumb 2 litres to the kilo. So your 11kg bottle should hold about 20 - 22 litres.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

when ours is empty, it's supposed to cut off at about 22 litres, which is the 80% capacity. We've never got beyond putting over 20 litres in to fill up.


----------

